# Today is the day!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Turi, I hope you managed some sleep last night! Just wanted to say good luck today, I hope it all goes smoothly and a big welcome home to Saffi.

:baby:arty2::twothumbs:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Was just wondering the same if Turi had got any sleep.

Happy New Puppy Day!!! 

Xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have fun today and dont forget your ear plugs tonight lol xxxxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

YEY! Thanks folks 

So excited - will keep you posted I promise!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Logged on just to say Good Luck Turi. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Stomach in Knots for you - have a fun filled Puppy day x


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck Turi


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Enjoy Turi!

Looking forward to seeing plenty of pics


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting!!!  Good luck I am sure that you, Marcus and Saffi will be best of friends forever and ever.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Have a fab day today bringin Saffi home, can't wait to see photos of her checking out her new home.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Happy Puppy Day Turi & Marcus  *

Oh no I am excited and nervous for you .... it’s the best .. I promise


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy puppy day Turi x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Bet you never thought this day would come! Saffi will be a very lucky puppy I expect she is excited as well, she will be when she sees all her toys!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck with Saffi can't wait to read updates on how she is settling in and seeing some photos. enjoy your day


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayyyy  Even i'm excited! Good luck Turi!  Can't wait for loads of pictures later of her playing with her million toys! xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope you have a lovely time today


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lots of pics! - pressure, pressure, pressure!!! Have a lovely day!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am living through you as puppy number two will be a long ways out....so please post everything!! I know you will! 
Have a great time! and love Saffi to bits!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope all goes well today,have fun,cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

YAY!! Welcome home Saffi xxx Enjoy !!! xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing all about you collecting Saffi! xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy puppy day, hope you are not too busy to update us soon


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

"and they call it puppy love"
thats how you will be feeling now.
have lots of puppy kisses and hugs.
looking forward to your update.
welcome home saffi.xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG! Got to be quick. But have has the MOST amazing day. We love her so much and the introduction to the cats has gone brilliantly. Will update more later but here are some pictures...

Oh and we have a BIG eater on our hands... no loss of appetite with our little one


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

beautiful........


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG what a little poppet she is! I'm so glad it's going really well and the cats seem to have taken to her. Can't wait for more updates and photos, you look so happy 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh fab!!!! I am so broody!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

so lovely - enjoy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is gorgeous!!!!! melt!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Little Saffi.. I can see mummy is totally smitten ...you are going to be a very spolied (in a good way) little girl


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely broody again now! Love the towel on your lap! Best wishes for tonight.xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

aww she is beautiful glad she is settling in fine have fun!! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning pics, x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Logged on especially to see the update..... aw she is gorgeous and so glad it's going well with the cats. Hope you have a good first night!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures Turi, she loks gorgeous. Charlie spent most of his first day curled up like that too and its still his favourite place. Enjoy your cuddles xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Turi I can't believe that time has gone so quickly it seems like yesterday you and Marcus were joining us at a 'poo meet to study all the cockapoos! Welcome little Saffi she must be the most researched puppy ever and she will bring you both a lot of love.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Enjoy your first few days together - so exciting!
H x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I logged on especially too! Saffi is very cute and you look very happy Turi. Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Saffi is adorable Turi- enjoy your new baby and welcome to the world of cockapoo ownership and life will never be the same it will be better!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome little Saffi, she is soooo gorgeous Turi. Glad to hear she's eating well & here's hoping that you have a settled night with her


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to ILMC Saffi. Your gorgeous. Hope your first night goes well Turi


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Turi Saffi is gorgeous. Hope it's going well and you manage to get a reasonable nights sleep


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayy  Glad everything has gone so well for you! You sound smitten already 
& poppy is the same, she eats all the time! & drinks all the time haha, not like Izzie at all.
Good luck with your first night, lets hope she's more like my Izzie than Poppy with that! x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Ibeen waiting all day to see the pics of Saffi....she is so beautiful.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments. Grabbing a moment whilst she sleeps... 

We tried putting her in her crate whilst we ate and the noises  We are in for a looooooong night. She has mastered 'the hyena', 'the choke', 'the head back and howl'. Let's just say she doesn't have the voice of an Angel...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no! She sounds just like my Poppy then in every way, that's unlucky!
Poppy yaps & howls when she feels like it, when people come hom eit's a yap, when she wants to go out for a wee it's a squeak and when she is unhappy with somethingn (like she was in her crate) it was a very high pitched howl!
Hope she doesn't keep you up for too many nights, it's really awful hearing the noises but ignoring them :/ Good luck Turi! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no, well hopefully you will tucker that little girl out alot before bed time and all shse will want to do is sleep....I hope the dark is kinder to you. good thing you both took a week off work...sure wish I had...
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you for all your comments. Grabbing a moment whilst she sleeps...
> 
> We tried putting her in her crate whilst we ate and the noises  We are in for a looooooong night. She has mastered 'the hyena', 'the choke', 'the head back and howl'. Let's just say she doesn't have the voice of an Angel...


Looks like you might be needing those ear plugs....hope you have a good night


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck tonight! She looks gorgeous and glad she's settling in well. As for the noises coming from her, it's AMAZING how much noise can come out of such a tiny, cute little bundle!!

Xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness can't believe saffi is here! Where did time go! She is gorgeous turi! Best of luck for tonight, she might surprise u and quieter down quickly. I had my bf warned that we were in for a long night when we brought Maggie home and she whimpered for less than five mins and slept right thru. Now he thinks all puppies are like that lol! Emma x


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Saffi is beautiful Turi :love-eyes: I hope you have a good (and peaceful!) night with her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally, I've managed to get on ILMC.  Bit of a full day.

So pleased Saffi has arrived safely and you've had some lovely cuddles. Shame about the noises, but I'm sure she will settle down with lots of love and cuddles.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you for all your comments. Grabbing a moment whilst she sleeps...
> 
> We tried putting her in her crate whilst we ate and the noises  We are in for a looooooong night. She has mastered 'the hyena', 'the choke', 'the head back and howl'. Let's just say she doesn't have the voice of an Angel...


Ha Ha! We used to say Biscuit used to sound like an Orangutang!!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

The morning after our first night I asked my son (7) if he had slept okay and he said it had sounded like "Dogs versus Aliens" all night long. Which it had. We resolutely ignored the noise - we had decided not to come down to him. The following night he made lots of noise for only about 10 minutes and then slept through.....so its worth putting up with that first night of dogs vs aliens !!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos and I am so glad that she is home with you! You are now officially a Cockapoo owner after all this time! How does it feel?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Must admit charlie sleeps in our room which saves some of those problems....
he makes great noises though, my favourite is the huff puff noise he makes when hes cuddling  im sure saffi will settle down soon and will sleep tonight from all of the excitement. Be prepared for the me and my shadow syndrome, i cant go anywhere without him  it drives the family mad but i love it!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Saffi is gorgeous Turi - enjoy  x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahh Turi, she is a cutie, hope all goes well tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little pup you have! Glad to hear that things are going well so far!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

so Turi, how was the first night? Hope all went well...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I was awaiting the ''first night'' update too Clare!! Come on Turi ..we are waiting!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Update, update, update oh and photos, photos, photos - pretty please with cockapoos on top 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi folks  

I'm back! Sorry for the radio silence yesterday. Totally knackered and our little demanding madam cried whenever we were out of sight. She's going to have us wrapped around her paw in no time. 

I've updated my blog with more picture. So far the cats have been SO much better than expected. A few swipes and grumbles and they spent a lot of yesterday evening upstairs but they haven't eaten her which was my worst fear :laugh:. 

Thank you for all your lovely comments - we think she's gorgeous and she loves just everyone - the builder at my parents', my sister, the vet, us... she's so loving . She sits on us in front of the sofa and snuffles into our necks with a big sigh. And there I was all those months ago worrying that a Cockapoo wouldn't be affectionate enough lol! Please tell me they stay this affectionate?!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They definately stay that loving. My sister always says that Weller is the only dog she has ever met that actually gives proper cuddles, paws around your neck, with head resting on your shoulder. I can't see that ever changing.
I am glad Saffi is being such a good girl.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Some more goodies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH they sure do stay that affectionate! Lady wasn't even as affectionate as staffi as a pup, but now all she wants is cuddles.

I am going to check out your blog! can't wait' and glad she is getting on so well.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Karen - that's a huge relief. Everyone who has met het has said what a happy little girl she is and that makes us very proud 

Thought I'd mention that Anne, our breeder, also had two F1 Miniature Labradoodles for sale - they're the larger black and apricot in this picture. Might be of interest to friends and family...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great blog post!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow Turi just read your blog, love the photos and the video of her and it sounds like she is settling in really well. I can't wait to read/see more as and when you update it!

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

The picture of Saffi running towards you and the one of you kissing her are so sweet, she looks like such a sweet cuddly girl and obviously adores you already. seeing these pictures makes my own Cockapoo wait more bearable. Thanks for sharing. :smile2:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you - so pleased you liked the post! 

Claire, so far Saffi isn't that interested in her toys (just as well I spent a small fortune on them :laugh - she's more interested in us and covering us with kisses. 

I put a pot of tea on to boil an hour ago and Marcus and I just realised we haven't drunk it yet - we were distracted playing in the garden with her


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I just read your blog, sounds like you have had a lot of fun, your writing is very entertaining


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Enjoy your day with Saffi look forward to seeing her photos


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> Thank you - so pleased you liked the post!
> 
> Claire, so far Saffi isn't that interested in her toys (just as well I spent a small fortune on them :laugh - she's more interested in us and covering us with kisses.
> 
> I put a pot of tea on to boil an hour ago and Marcus and I just realised we haven't drunk it yet - we were distracted playing in the garden with her


Hi Turi,
I agree with others - great blog and post...it seems like we are all waiting to see/hear Saffi's next adventure. She is absolutely gorgeous = and you are just beaming! Well done!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you - that's so lovely to hear


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it takes me all back....endless hours wasted just watching our puppy.....didn't even watch the X-Factor last year......enjoy!! Love the blog!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad it's going well Turi!! She is very cute! And Jane I agree, I watched no tv and read no books for the first few weeks as I just watched her all the time!!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. You must be so happy to finally have her with you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I missed the Saffi update .. I have been looking out for a new thread called Saffi's Home lol .. great to hear all is going well and your baby, sorry, puppy is home and being spoilt rotten already .. get all those toys out now ... no time for spreadsheets .. just enjoy Saffi, Turi our Spreadsheet Queen   xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely no time for spread sheets lol! Barely enough time to pee at times . I take my hat of to those of you who raised a puppy alone or with children as well. Amazing!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi, so glad you finally have Saffi home. She's gorgeous. The first week is exhausting though. I had sore knees from the amount of time I spent on the floor playing with Bo or cleaning the floor! Enjoy your lovely puppy.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Turi. Saffi is too sweet. Loved reading your blog and the video and pics are great. Nacho stared at the screen when the video was playing.... I think he likes her... head tilt and all!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

So pleased everthing went well, they do take up loads of time but what else would you be doing? Hope she sleeps well sounds as if she will settle in very well.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah Turi. Saffi is too sweet. Loved reading your blog and the video and pics are great. Nacho stared at the screen when the video was playing.... I think he likes her... head tilt and all!


Thank you Suzie! We think she's pretty adorable too. She's in her crate now whilst we eat resting. She doesn't like it when we shut the door but goes in there willingly if the door is open. 



Pollypiglet said:


> So pleased everthing went well, they do take up loads of time but what else would you be doing? Hope she sleeps well sounds as if she will settle in very well.


Sleeping! We'd be sleeping!  We're so tired - she cried for half an hour and then again when we went out to take her to the loo at 3am. Think we've had about 5 hours the last two nights and we're both big sleepers 

Otherwise all is going well. I pay her more attention when she's on all four feet rather than jumping up, I give her a toy when she nips (rarely, when excited) and we're not going to her when she cries. 

She has taken next to no interest in her Kong or her stag bar but LOVES her food. Still runny tummy though


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you Suzie! We think she's pretty adorable too. She's in her crate now whilst we eat resting. She doesn't like it when we shut the door but goes in there willingly if the door is open.


Ah she sounds so like Nacho as a pup. He also loves his crate - only when door was open. Hell broke loose if we closed it. Fine now if we close it though - just takeS some time. Also Nacho never had a problem with his food. In terms of the runny tummy have you changed her diet? It may just take a few days to settle if you have. 

I wish I had stopped the jumping up from the start. Really persevere with that one. Nacho is a nightmare now he is bigger - i'm working on it!!

I'm surprised at the stag bar and kong - maybe she is just a little bit too young. Give it a week or two! - Bacon in the kong was and is Nacho's little piece of heaven. 

I really do think it is a great stepping stone for the arrival of human babies. I haven't got any yet but learnt that it is going to be a lot of hard work when I do have a baby. These puppies are demanding but also irresistable!

Can't wait for an update on the blog! - Basically I think you should just spend your time with Saffi and then when she is asleep just continuously write your blog to keep us all entertained. You can forget sleep! haha. 

xxxx


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad all is going well Turi! Olive has very little interest in her kong after a month and no interest at all in her deer antler/stag bar. She also didn't bite much the first week, but that changed once she settled in! After reading more and more threads about puppies coming home i think i was really, really lucky with the crate and nighttime sleeping! Olive has only cried a handful of times in her crate and for less than a minute each time. Never at night. She slept 8 hours the first 2 weeks and the last 2 weeks she's been sleeping 10 hours. Hang in there though! I do understand how hard sleepless nights are because my kids, unlike Olive, didn't come home sleeping through the night!

Saffi is adorable! I'm sure she is worth the sleepless nights!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations turi, so glad saffi settling in well  She is Really is absolutely fabulous! Beautiful puppy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha Turi - your are right to wonder how we do it with kids! I almost have to put a reminder in my diary to wash my hair these days! Wouldn't change it for the world though. It depends on the age of your children though as mine are old enough to help out Hope you get more sleep - puppies are much quicker at babies at adjusting to that!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome Saffi - she is a lovely colour.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its all going really well, by the sounds of it. I thoroughly enjoyed my first week with Millie, just spent the whole time cuddling and playing with her, helping her to feel secure and loved. She's such a mummy's girl now  very loving, which of course is common in this breed.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Can't wait for an update on the blog! - Basically I think you should just spend your time with Saffi and then when she is asleep just continuously write your blog to keep us all entertained. You can forget sleep! haha.
> 
> xxxx


I'll make a note of this Susie... if I have time - ha!  Puppy ownership is busy...



jaimebpa1 said:


> Glad all is going well Turi! Olive has very little interest in her kong after a month and no interest at all in her deer antler/stag bar. She also didn't bite much the first week, but that changed once she settled in! After reading more and more threads about puppies coming home i think i was really, really lucky with the crate and nighttime sleeping! Olive has only cried a handful of times in her crate and for less than a minute each time. Never at night. She slept 8 hours the first 2 weeks and the last 2 weeks she's been sleeping 10 hours. Hang in there though! I do understand how hard sleepless nights are because my kids, unlike Olive, didn't come home sleeping through the night!
> 
> Saffi is adorable! I'm sure she is worth the sleepless nights!


You are SO lucky - we're averaging five hours. SO tired! 

We keep waiting for the nippy stage... nothing yet! 



Janev1000 said:


> Haha Turi - your are right to wonder how we do it with kids! I almost have to put a reminder in my diary to wash my hair these days! Wouldn't change it for the world though. It depends on the age of your children though as mine are old enough to help out Hope you get more sleep - puppies are much quicker at babies at adjusting to that!


Went to the dentist this morning and she asked if I flossed - suddenly realised I hadn't brushed my teeth!!! The embarrassment  



MillieDog said:


> Its all going really well, by the sounds of it. I thoroughly enjoyed my first week with Millie, just spent the whole time cuddling and playing with her, helping her to feel secure and loved. She's such a mummy's girl now  very loving, which of course is common in this breed.


Saffi is very cuddly... we feel blessed to have such a happy laid back puppy who love cuddles :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Its all going really well, by the sounds of it. I thoroughly enjoyed my first week with Millie, just spent the whole time cuddling and playing with her, helping her to feel secure and loved. She's such a mummy's girl now  very loving, which of course is common in this breed.


I'm feeling oh so broody right now, aren't you!?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL I am always puppy broody ...   My non cockapoo friends think I am mad, I think I am happy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning Folks, 

Night three... We went to bed at 12pm, Saffi had been asleep for an hour and Marcus took her out for one last wee. No crying! However we went down at 3.45am to let her out for the loo and she'd pooed in her crate again. She has a runny tummy so I imagine it's making it much harder to keep it in. We're going to feed her chicken and rice today. She cried for half an hour when we went back to bed and then no more crying. I woke at 7am to another messy crate and a very happy puppy. 

Yesterday we spent a lot of the day out and about. She had a drink at the pub (!) and we sat on a park bench for a while - the weather was bliss. We went to my parents for dinner. My Dad's been away so it was the first time he's met her and he kept creeping off to go and give her cuddles :hug:. We just put one of the cats beds on the sofa and she settled there for a couple of hours which meant we could relax and enjoy the evening. 

I've attached a couple of pics - enjoy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love that picture of you both down the pub!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

The photo of you and Saffi having a drink is a good one 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great photo at the pub. We had the same thing with Bo on her first night in the crate - she cried and barked for over an hour, the it went quiet and it started again at 4am. When went down she'd wet and messed in her blankets and ripped up the puppy pad. I felt so sorry for her that the second night we left the crate door open and penned off a small area of the kitchen floor so she could move about but go into the crate as she wished and we put paper on the floor nearby for her to toilet on. She was quieter from then on. We still can't shut her in the crate though without her barking her head off but she's happy enough when we leave her in her little penned area so she can go into the crate as she pleases.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Turi is she on the same food the breeder had her on? I haven't been able to successfully feed Olive anything except the breeder's food. Even if i give her a few treats she gets the runs. Hopefully the chicken and rice works. Poor little Saffi.

That picture at the pub makes me laugh! She's so curious about that yummy stuff you area drinking!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHA! awwww I love the pictures...Lady loves a few drops of beer...lol we found her as a pup way too interested in the empty beer bottles. Very Adorable pictures!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the double decker bus in the background! when I was a kid my grandma brought me back a little metal one from London and I have always wanted to go for a ride on one.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Great photo at the pub. We had the same thing with Bo on her first night in the crate - she cried and barked for over an hour, the it went quiet and it started again at 4am. When went down she'd wet and messed in her blankets and ripped up the puppy pad. I felt so sorry for her that the second night we left the crate door open and penned off a small area of the kitchen floor so she could move about but go into the crate as she wished and we put paper on the floor nearby for her to toilet on. She was quieter from then on. We still can't shut her in the crate though without her barking her head off but she's happy enough when we leave her in her little penned area so she can go into the crate as she pleases.


It's funny... she's quite independent and goes into the garden by herself. I watch her from the window as she plays and as long as I'm in the corner of her eye she's quite happy and seems to enjoy some time by herself too. So I just don't understand why her crate with a closed door is such an issue! Strange little things these puppies 



jaimebpa1 said:


> Turi is she on the same food the breeder had her on? I haven't been able to successfully feed Olive anything except the breeder's food. Even if i give her a few treats she gets the runs. Hopefully the chicken and rice works. Poor little Saffi.
> 
> That picture at the pub makes me laugh! She's so curious about that yummy stuff you area drinking!


She's still on the breeder's food but we do intend to change it... once her tummy settles! 



lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAHA! awwww I love the pictures...Lady loves a few drops of beer...lol we found her as a pup way too interested in the empty beer bottles. Very Adorable pictures!


I was drinking cider and she was definitely interested!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

the post about the dentist made me laugh !!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe runny tummy is just due to lifestyle change. She may be making too much adrenaline and will need to adjust to her new lifestyle with plenty of sleep time.She will soon get used to her new routine and her tummy will relax.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sue - hope it calms down soon as I feel for her. The doorunrunruns aren't fun


----------

